

Sir, Please Step Away from the ASR-33! - slackito
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/11/100618-sir-please-step-away-from-the-asr-33

======
darkop
I'm not sure if the author is being sarcastic or not. Nevermind. In Perl 6 one
can use non-keyboard chars to represent stuff, like operators, etc. Ergo, you
could define ANSI color codes as operators so the code could be color-
dependant in theory. /funnymodeoff

~~~
slackito
I don't think it's sarcasm (well, I'm not too sure about the colors part).
Pretty much every non-alphanumeric symbol has more than one meaning in a
language like C++, which (IMHO) makes reading code slower than it could be.
For instance, I would really like to have a proper arrow operator instead of
"->" for C++ which wouldn't match visually with a "<" placed before in the
same line.

